# New Brice : Short-Scale 6 String



## amassivetree (Oct 14, 2009)

Just came across this while browsing Rondo's six-string bass selection. Same HXB, but with a 30" scale .. and while there is an argument for long scales/tension, it occurred to me that this is one string and $1200 dollars away from the Ibanez SR7VIISC, and might make a cool tapping instrument.
http://www.rondomusic.com/hxb406natbshort.html


----------



## heavy7-665 (Oct 15, 2009)

that would work well with my higher tuning idea


----------



## Jzbass25 (Oct 15, 2009)

I'm thinking of a 5 or 6 string Bryce just for fun, are they good?

It's like an intrepid 
Brice Defiant 5 Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com
Brice Defiant 6 Bloodburst at RondoMusic.com

Or nice spalted

Brice HXB-405 5-String Nat Spalted at RondoMusic.com


----------



## AeonSolus (Oct 15, 2009)

Ooor, just replace the bridge, add two EMG808s and a toggle switch, and refill the holes of the tuners, then add 8 tuners and a new nut, and you got yourself a new 8 string guitar  i've been looking for one of these for a while, i think ima take advantage


----------



## darren (Oct 15, 2009)

My bass player has been waiting for a short-scale 5 or 6 for a while (he wants the extended range, but has some hand issues). He may be jumping on this. So thanks for the tip!


----------



## Esp Griffyn (Oct 16, 2009)

Short scales basses are cool. Stanley Clarke has been using 30" scale basses for something like 40-odd years now!


----------



## Shannon (Oct 17, 2009)

I had this full scale version of this bass a few years back & it was pretty nice. I'm ver intrigued by the 30" version. May have to get it.


----------



## Bevo (Oct 18, 2009)

How wide is the string spacing..is it narrow like an Ibanez?
Wonder if you can play guitar chords if its tuned B to B?


----------



## possumkiller (Oct 25, 2009)

rondo really should make an 8 string guitar out of that as well. i was messing around with quotes of getting an esp B bass body done up as an 8 string guitar and it was like 8 grand.


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 26, 2009)

possumkiller said:


> rondo really should make an 8 string guitar out of that as well.



I think that's what happened, except backwards.


----------



## InCasinoOut (Oct 26, 2009)

Waelstrum said:


> I think that's what happened, except backwards.


 Nope, the Intrepid is based on the Defiant body, which as you can see had just been re-introduced.


----------



## Waelstrum (Oct 30, 2009)

InCasinoOut said:


> Nope, the Intrepid is based on the Defiant body, which as you can see had just been re-introduced.



I meant the 30" scale neck with that width is (or appears to be) the same neck that the 830 intrepids used to have. I know the shape was on the bass first.


----------



## Bevo (Nov 1, 2009)

Did anyone get the 30 yet?


----------

